# Sydney Pro Traders Legit???



## OmegaTrader (22 December 2016)

*
Legit or not legit that is the question....*

https://www.meetup.com/Sydney-Pro-Traders-Learn-to-Trade-the-Markets/
https://au.linkedin.com/in/daniel-byrne-09091536



> For all skill levels, this group is for traders who want to join the 5-10% of traders who are consistently profitable in trading the global markets. Our members learn our custom-developed trading strategies (both manual and algorythimic) which have been adapted to suit today's volatile market, so that they can trade with low risk, and take only high probability trades – we are disciplined traders, if you are a gambler, please don’t attend.
> 
> The Meetup Host Mr Daniel Byrne is originally from Sydney Australia and is an experienced and licensed finance professional, algorithmic fund manager and specialist trading educator. With a career in the financial markets spanning more than 10 years he has held senior roles in two multinational Currency Brokerage firms, Global Forex Trading and AxiTrader. Traveling widely throughout his career, Daniel has assisted hundreds of traders of all skill levels to become profitable in the markets and take up trading as their full time pursuit. He is also the CEO of a Prop Trading Firm and is constantly on the lookout for new talent to join his firm and trade his capital on a profit share as a professional Prop Trader.
> 
> These days his focus is on algorithmic trading strategies for a Sydney based Hedge Fund. Daniel trades with a focus on the FX and commodities markets using methodologies he learned from the big institutional traders and banks.


----------



## minwa (22 December 2016)

No, a salesman.

He worked in 2 bucket shop brokerages. No idea why that's a credit to his trading ability. Says he learns from "banks and institutions"..which ones ?? Only place mentioned he works at are Axi and GFT. This aren't "banks or trading institutions". Oh he's also the CEO of a prop firm WHILE ALSO trading for a hedge fund - I'm calling BS unless someone can find which ones.

The sh*t people write to sell their courses.. . Says he worked/works in all this places but all he can name is two brokerages.


----------



## OmegaTrader (22 December 2016)

minwa said:


> No, a salesman.
> 
> He worked in 2 bucket shop brokerages. No idea why that's a credit to his trading ability. Says he learns from "banks and institutions"..which ones ?? Only place mentioned he works at are Axi and GFT. This aren't "banks or trading institutions". Oh he's also the CEO of a prop firm WHILE ALSO trading for a hedge fund - I'm calling BS unless someone can find which ones.
> 
> The sh*t people write to sell their courses.. . Says he worked/works in all this places but all he can name is two brokerages.




I am honestly trying not to be cynical for a change....

 That is why I posed the question If anyone new about them etc etc 

Just putting it out there for comment


----------



## minwa (22 December 2016)

OmegaTrader said:


> I am honestly trying not to be cynical for a change....
> 
> That is why I posed the question If anyone new about them etc etc
> 
> Just putting it out there for comment




Well find out these few if you can then maybe I will reassess:

1. Which prop shop he is currently CEO of ?
2. Which hedge fund is he currently trading for ?
3. Which investment bank bank did he trade for before

This are all his claims there..

But the most obvious giveaway should be the mentioning of the course he is running for a meetup group just indicates he is there to sell to his course obviously. Meetup groups should be free of advertising.


----------



## OmegaTrader (23 December 2016)

I am mentioning Sydney Traders on Aussie stock so people can google it and see other peoples opinions before and or if getting involved.

The fund of David Byrne

*



			Fund Manager with a focus on Spot FX and Commodities markets, using short to mid-term position taking with a systematic methodology within a macro fundamental approach. 

HonourPlus is a Hedge Fund subscribed to by sophisticated investors only.
		
Click to expand...


*
A bit more info on the fund, just googling..


https://au.linkedin.com/in/kevin-shi-53a71a17
http://hk.kompass.com/c/honour-plus-capital-limited/hk061398/#presentation

More googling and an old email..



> Dear Traders,
> 
> It is with considerable excitement that the Sydney Pro-Traders MeetUp makes the following 'First of its Kind in the Trading Industry' announcement - the opening of our brand-new *"Live Traders' Hub" *at our new city offices.
> 
> ...



http://www.fxplus.com.au/about-us/contact-us/


----------



## minwa (23 December 2016)

HonorPlus is HK fund, so part where he say Syd fund is lying.

FXPlus looks exactly like FX version of Sharemarket College..

Now to find which prop firm he is CEO off..there arn't many in Syd.


----------



## OmegaTrader (23 December 2016)

lol Aliom 

only a really bad joke

ahahahah


----------



## dj_420 (14 July 2017)

Digging up old thread here but I have been to a couple of meetups where the guys are from something called International Day Trading Academy. The sign-up is that you pay to do a trading course with these guys and you just take indicators from them. So you never actually know the parameters of the system you are trading.

I was interested until I realised they were selling a black box trading system.


----------

